# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  35AC-212 shema

## vienigs

1981.gada versija.varbūt kādam noder.

----------


## Vitalii

> 1981.gada versija.
> varbūt kādam noder.


  ::  _ atļaušos papildināt...tikai valodiņa jāizprot !!!_
http://rudig.ru/categors/open_t/591

----------

